# How to; make your own flat bottom.



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi all, i've been looking at all these flat bottom steering wheels and decided i want one...i allways thought the standard steering wheel was slightly too big and a bit boring looking so i started looking on ebay...there are lots about but when you add all the parts up it gets ridicously expensive...
steering wheel...around £150
air bag............around £200
alterations to loom......£120ish
then there could still be airbag issues...although the airbag light is not on, im not sure if anyone has had a crash to see if the bag actually deploys...
were up to nearly £500 without getting a mk2 loom (which is also needed i think) so i thought surely i could get one made for less than that...
then found this pic..








so..it can be done!...after a bit more research i found this...








now that is more like it!
first off, i got another oe wheel...








and unpicked the cover...








looking back i could've used a knife and just cut it off but i had the idea of recovering it myself so i thought i would need a pattern...next i got the hacksaw out and cut out the middle...








and removed the foam on the arms to see what its actually made of...








right, it is actually metal so it can be welded.
next job was to do a bit of measuring...i decided to reduce the diameter of the 'ring' part so settled for an inside diameter of 270 mil and i would use some 32 mil aluminium tube...
next, i found someone local to bend my straight tube into a circle...
i picked up all my bits and headed to my secret laboritory (the garage) and trimmed down the arms of the middle part of the wheel and taped it all together..

















then off to the welders...had to be TIG welded because aluminium is so soft...








next i got hold of some 3 mil foam to give it a soft feel and covered it myself...


















finally it was ready for the trimmers...i was going to do it myself but decided to get it done properly...
when it came back it looked like this...









and finally fitted on the car...

















overall, it cost me £60 for the tube and bending, £60 to be welded and £120 to be trimmed.you can get it all done on ebay for slighly more but i think they just cut out the bottom of the ring to make the flat bottom and recover it...my way was far more fun!!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

That looks horrible. :lol:

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viakruzis (Feb 18, 2013)

With all my respect... I prefer the original one... :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It certainly makes £500 look like a bargain...


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Well done on the effort.....100%

Tube too big diameter relative to the centre trim....it looks out of proportion sorry :?


----------



## POOKIETT (Sep 16, 2012)

oldguy said:


> Well done on the effort.....100%
> 
> Tube too big diameter relative to the centre trim....it looks out of proportion sorry :?


+1
The proportions are all wrong but great effort


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

The top half looks a bit sqwished imo, if it was more rounded/bigger opening i think it would look great!


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

great effort!

but i agree i think the proportions are wrong. although i dont think the shape of the airbags in these wheels are very forgiving like with the round airbags.

i think if you maintained the same structure and thickness as when it was standard but just made the bottom flat it would have look much better.

nice try though mate


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The main problem is that you've taken a centre piece which was designed for a round wheel (i.e. the spokes are equal length) and fitted it into a flat bottomed wheel, which means it's now off-centre. This effect is exaggerated by the reduced diameter of the wheel and the massively thick rim.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Good effort but as the dragons would say... Im oot... [smiley=hanged.gif] How much did that process cost you?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nikos3008 said:


> great effort!
> 
> but i agree i think the proportions are wrong. although i dont think the shape of the airbags in these wheels are very forgiving like with the round airbags.
> 
> ...


+1. 
Got to give you credit though for all the work that's gone in to this.

Paul


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Great effort, but i dont think the trimmers have done you any favours for £120 TBH.

Cant fault you though for attempting something like this as its beyond me.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

First time someone has tried this so its not bad for first go you should have stopped before trimming to see the fit and feel and make an appropriate adjustment to another attempt.

Looking at your instruments is a pain in the arse for sure now!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Very good effort.
Nice to see peeps out with the toolbox.
Steve


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, good try but it looks a bit squashed and wrong to me, sorry


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wak said:


> First time someone has tried this so its not bad for first go you should have stopped before trimming to see the fit and feel and make an appropriate adjustment to another attempt.
> 
> Looking at your instruments is a pain in the arse for sure now!


have to agree with sir Wak and others, but ade as a first attempt WELL DONE!!!! now can i suggest you grab another couple of wheels and do as wak says. then once perfected do a group buy as loads will want this MOD m8.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I think a good effort and making this sort of thing is not easy. I thought making a new type of gaiter for the car would be easy. It isn't and still going at it. It takes quite a bit of time and money to get it right and seeing as you are the first I imagine this will end up costing around the same price as a standard flat bottom.

I think 3mm padding on a standard wheel will work ok, but it is suffering from dimples which suggests 3mm foam is too thick.

Standard wheel width and less foam and I think it will look great.

Well done Ad


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant effort.... It doesn't look right In the car but kudos for having a punt and ending up with something that looks like a flat bottom steering wheel


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Awesome effort but


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Looked like a fun project. 
Fair play for having a bash.

I got a mk2 wheel on mine, got it off ebay for £300 complete and it was a brand spanker. 
There are bargains to be had if your patient.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

gar1.s said:


> Looked like a fun project.
> Fair play for having a bash.
> 
> I got a mk2 wheel on mine, got it off ebay for £300 complete and it was a brand spanker.
> There are bargains to be had if your patient.


Bargain?
There was a MK2 steering wheel with only 5k miles for sale for about 50 quid... it was sold just a few hours before I called the seller  
And I imagine you can get MK2 airbag with cover for less that £250...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wait until the RR day and just pinch Neils :lol: :lol:


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Like i said. Bargains


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Can you see the instruments? 10 out of 10 for effort, but low score on looks.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I wouldn't attempt this, so thumbs up for the effort indeed.

If the wheel size, thickness and weld points were kept the same, it would be a totally different story.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bago47 said:


> gar1.s said:
> 
> 
> > Looked like a fun project.
> ...


You could imagine and if you have a lot of time you might in the end but airbags as a rule are upwards of £200+


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I keeping reading that airbags are expensive, but I've seen steering wheels going cheap that have airbags included - why not just get an airbag with an old wheel - if its cheaper ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> I keeping reading that airbags are expensive, but I've seen steering wheels going cheap that have airbags included - why not just get an airbag with an old wheel - if its cheaper ?


Trust me you haven't matey maybe once in a year have a look now on ebay all air bags are £250+ and together cheapest is £399 (I think)


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

jamman said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I keeping reading that airbags are expensive, but I've seen steering wheels going cheap that have airbags included - why not just get an airbag with an old wheel - if its cheaper ?
> ...


Also mods involving air bags is a bit of a worry, just because the light is out does not mean it will work, the impact sensors could be different on a Mk2, if that is used on a mk 1, not the sort of thing you can test.


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry but good effort.

Eric V.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

newt said:


> Also mods involving air bags is a bit of a worry, just because the light is out does not mean it will work, the impact sensors could be different on a Mk2, if that is used on a mk 1, not the sort of thing you can test.


The sensors won't be an issue, as the airbag module will drive the detonation of the squibs. The real potential problem is that a dual stage airbag will have two charges which would originally have been connected to separate circuits (allowing them to be 'staged'). By wiring them to a single circuit you'll present a different load to the airbag module and it may not provide enough current to set off the charges. Or maybe it will. Who knows. Only one way to find out though. :wink:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

A really good effort. I think all the work you have done was definitely in the right direction,but as a few people have mentioned the outside diameter of the wheel needs to be in proportion to the airbag boss. The photo you posted of a steering wheel conversion looks to me to have the correct proportions.










Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanx for all the comments guys, i have to agree it didnt turn out as good as i hoped...it needs a thinner tube bent into a bigger ring....back to the drawing board...problem now is the mrs said she wants a foreign holiday and ive gotta go with her so no money for projects... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hats off to you for giving it a go Ade, but as above, the tubing does look to be a bit thick. Also, if you look at your first pic (the one of the original Mk1 wheel with a flat bottom), the 'T' shaped boss in the middle hasn't changed position from when it was perfectly round, whereas on yours you've shifted the boss upwards so the arms join the rim much higher.

In your first pic it looks to me as though whoever did it just took an inch or so off the bottom of the centre 'spoke', pushed the lower bit of the rim up to meet its new end point, and flattened it at the same time.


----------



## graTTbox (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks horrendous.... sorry mate :?


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Fair play for having a bash


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Fair play mate, at least your happy with it 
I can't justify £500 for a flat bottom wheel either although I want one. I have noticed this though, should fit straight on with no extra mods
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261180517532? ... 26_rdc%3D1


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I thought you may have done it as I was reading through, but as others have said nice one but its a fail mate.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some things aren't worth doing yourself. You had a go.... Have you seen the ignition protector thread, not sure which is best.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

good effort mate,,, ( if you try again send it to me and i will weld it for free )


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> good effort mate,,, ( if you try again send it to me and i will weld it for free )


Good man what this forum is all about (or should be)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Or leave well alone and accept the standard wheel suits the car just fine.


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

I emailed the company who converted this steering wheel...










They told me it would cost 330 euros + shipping ( not including the airbag boss ).It looks like a nice job, but how much are people prepared to pay?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> Or leave well alone and accept the standard wheel suits the car just fine.


I agree Marco but I LOVE the flat bottom it look (in my opinion) the dogs everytime I get in....


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Some things aren't worth doing yourself. You had a go.... Have you seen the ignition protector thread, not sure which is best.


This is nothing like that, Ade had an effort at doing something we all want but just didnt quite get it right...the ignition mod was stupid all together (no offense). Some people need to appreciate the effort and hard work that some people put in especially when they take the time to write a "how to" in order to help everyone else


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Nikos3008 said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Some things aren't worth doing yourself. You had a go.... Have you seen the ignition protector thread, not sure which is best.
> ...


Well said


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> problem now is the mrs said she wants a foreign holiday and ive gotta go with her so no money for projects... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


See if ignition mod man wants to buy the wheel off you. He'll prob think its ace.


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

t'mill said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > problem now is the mrs said she wants a foreign holiday and ive gotta go with her so no money for projects... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

jamman said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Or leave well alone and accept the standard wheel suits the car just fine.
> ...


That's fair enough and you have got a very good looking wheel. It's very hard to make such an item perfect. I would save the money and buy genuine. Some things just need precision tools. The structure looked fine in all fairness.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nikos3008 said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Some things aren't worth doing yourself. You had a go.... Have you seen the ignition protector thread, not sure which is best.
> ...


The finished product has got to be worth while to be honest! :? Who is going to have a go now? Do we all want a flat bottomed steering wheel? Speak for yourself there.

I'm all for people having a go but know your limits. If it fails, fine, having a go and failing is how we all learn but unless it's a success and worth sharing I personally wouldn't bother. Look at James's wheel, it's never going to be easy to make one like that. Emmulating something Audi has precision made is always going to be tough! It's got to be as good as Audi else no one will bother. As others have said it makes £500 look worth spending.


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


I completely agree with you mate just don't think its fair to shoot people down when constructive criticism is much more helpful to someone thats spent time and effort on something


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been constructive by saying it's a task that is almost always going to end not looking good.

It's a forum for good ideas, bad ideas and we all take and give from it. The general consensus is it doesn't look right and even Ade knows this. He'd have done well to get anything like Audi's wheel. When someone creates something like this and posts it expect criticism, both constructive and jokes, it's the nature of people and forums.

I must do some work now  I've said enough about this.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont think the guy needs any advice on what will work and what will not,,,, it is nice to see that the great majority of posters apreciate his efforts with out being rude or uncomplimentary towards him,, or his " creation "


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the flat bottom, even looked cool in the 70's............ 8)










[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

So Slow said:


> I like the flat bottom, even looked cool in the 70's............ 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this but couldn't upload at work. I remember my Uncle having a c1977 Austin Allegro with that wheel.


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what sort of price the mk2 steering wheels sell for without the air bag boss? Here's a steering wheel on eBay at the moment, listed as a 2007 and a starting price of £33.










Based on the work that Ade has done, why not buy something like that (cheaper the better ££) and add the Mk 1 airbag boss.










There's still some cutting and welding to do and some upholstering, but the original size and structure of the mk2 steering wheel is still intact. Just a thought. :idea:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

just one of the many dreadful features of truely one of the worst cars ever made ( alegro ) [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

roddy said:


> just one of the many dreadful features of truely one of the worst cars ever made ( alegro ) [smiley=bomb.gif]


Indeed :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got a baseball leather steering wheel for sale if anyone wants something rare/a bit different .. And an airbag if anyone is doing a custom job or modification ..


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry, looks sh**, too thick and poor covering, your better off with a mole grip on the spline [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Great effort but as others have said looks a little wrong but well done for trying this is not something I could even consider attempting myself.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Quick mock up in Paint...It wouldn't be hard to cut the bottom off a standard MK1 wheel, have something welded in along the bottom and then re-trim it all. Would fit the car and keep all the original size and proportions!



Jack


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Anybody that just comes on this thread and flat out says it's "sh**" with no aknowledgment of the effort and thought that went in to and no constructive critisism is a MORON!!! I'm sorry but it has to be said.....

Somebody has thought outside of the box and had a punt at doing something, fair enough it doesn't look perfect but it's his first go........ Lets see some of you have the aspiration and foresight to try something new or simply "just have a go" for fun and see what happens.

He was kind enough to share the outcome, all be it not perfect and has recieved some constructive critisism and also set a lot of other minds thinking, like James and his paint effort.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you need a flat bottomed wheel? My legs get under my round one just fine.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> Anybody that just comes on this thread and flat out says it's "shit" with no aknowledgment of the effort and thought that went in to and no constructive critisism is a MORON!!! I'm sorry but it has to be said.....
> 
> Somebody has thought outside of the box and had a punt at doing something, fair enough it doesn't look perfect but it's his first go........ Lets see some of you have the aspiration and foresight to try something new or simply "just have a go" for fun and see what happens.
> 
> He was kind enough to share the outcome, all be it not perfect and has recieved some constructive critisism and also set a lot of other minds thinking, like James and his paint effort.


Fair point! I don't think I actually said it was sh** but I also never acknowledged the work put into it! Like iv said, might be worth buying another cheap wheel off the bay and attempting to convert that as a replacement!



Pugwash69 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of you need a flat bottomed wheel? My legs get under my round one just fine.


No one NEEDS a flat bottom! :wink: they WANT a flat bottom! Its two different things! haha

Jack


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of you need a flat bottomed wheel? My legs get under my round one just fine.


How many of us NEED any of the mods we do? I'd say none :roll: but doesn't stop us all doing them :wink:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

JAMason said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody that just comes on this thread and flat out says it's "shit" with no aknowledgment of the effort and thought that went in to and no constructive critisism is a MORON!!! I'm sorry but it has to be said.....
> ...


Wasn't a dig at you boss, was saying that you had added something useful.... it was the other people that just said "mmmeeeehh it's sh**" would rather stab myself in the face with the blunt tube or some other twatty comment!

Defo not a punt at you james


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> JAMason said:
> 
> 
> > Stealth69 said:
> ...


I think you mean Jack, hence the confusion


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

> I think you mean Jack, hence the confusion


Yep and him LOL


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> Anybody that just comes on this thread and flat out says it's "shit" with no aknowledgment of the effort and thought that went in to and no constructive critisism is a MORON!!! I'm sorry but it has to be said.....
> 
> Somebody has thought outside of the box and had a punt at doing something, fair enough it doesn't look perfect but it's his first go........ Lets see some of you have the aspiration and foresight to try something new or simply "just have a go" for fun and see what happens.
> 
> He was kind enough to share the outcome, all be it not perfect and has recieved some constructive critisism and also set a lot of other minds thinking, like James and his paint effort.


absofirkinlutely hit the nail on the head!!!!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> absofirkinlutely hit the nail on the head!!!!


Indeed, Gaz. The OP has had the spirit to have a go, show it on the forum probably knowing it will get mixed reviews.
As a prototype its not right, yes. But well done for taking the step. 
Innovation never came from the ass grove in the couch.

Brian


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> Anybody that just comes on this thread and flat out says it's "sh**" with no aknowledgment of the effort and thought that went in to and no constructive critisism is a MORON!!! I'm sorry but it has to be said.....


Nobody has criticised ades and said it was sh**have they ? From all the posts I've read everyone has been nice and gave constructive critism. for a change


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody that just comes on this thread and flat out says it's "sh**" with no aknowledgment of the effort and thought that went in to and no constructive critisism is a MORON!!! I'm sorry but it has to be said.....
> ...


Really tonks?? Really? Here's just one!



narbett said:


> Sorry, looks sh**, too thick and poor covering, your better off with a mole grip on the spline [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Stealth69 said:
> ...


Ive only read first 3 pages when the thread was first made and apart from kaz ( who isn't on the planet anyway) I don't remember seeing any1 laying into him. Just the same post .... 'Nice idea and great effort but not for me or just doesn't work im afraid.'


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Come on... There's nothing wrong with taking the mick out of stuff. It doesn't mean no one appreciates the effort that went into it (for example, the ignition key surround mod - Smithtt drove all the way to B&Q on his own to buy that *and* he glued it on himself).

If I made a steering wheel that looked like this I'd expect to get a bit of a ribbing too:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Come on... There's nothing wrong with taking the mick out of stuff. It doesn't mean no one appreciates the effort that went into it (for example, the ignition key surround mod - Smithtt drove all the way to B&Q on his own to buy that *and* he glued it on himself).
> 
> If I made a steering wheel that looked like this I'd expect to get a bit of a ribbing too:


tell you what....that looks good :twisted: I love sausagessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

bigsyd said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Come on... There's nothing wrong with taking the mick out of stuff. It doesn't mean no one appreciates the effort that went into it (for example, the ignition key surround mod - Smithtt drove all the way to B&Q on his own to buy that *and* he glued it on himself).
> ...


+1 yum yum


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers for all the comments guys...good and not so good....some even made me laugh!...i quite like the sausage wheel idea but im not going to make one!...does any one remember that ed tudor geezer...he made that settee with an engine in it ...the steering wheel on that is made from a pizza!...
The reason for the how to was mainly so if anyone wants to do the same but with some improvements...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ades tt 180 said:


> Cheers for all the comments guys...good and not so good....some even made me laugh!...i quite like the sausage wheel idea but im not going to make one!...does any one remember that ed tudor geezer...he made that settee with an engine in it ...the steering wheel on that is made from a pizza!...
> The reason for the how to was mainly so if anyone wants to do the same but with some improvements...


Shut up Ade.............spandy is that red onion with that lovely looking meal? (Joking Ade honest m8)


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> spandy is that red onion with that lovely looking meal? (Joking Ade honest m8)


Oh come on Gaz, who the hell would put red onions on their steering wheel? :wink:


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > spandy is that red onion with that lovely looking meal? (Joking Ade honest m8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The airbag looks mashed...

... getting coat


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

PeTTe-N said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > spandy is that red onion with that lovely looking meal? (Joking Ade honest m8)
> ...


Hmmmmm well I have had a bum on mine before with roof down and I was eating at the time :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry spandy but i thot it was something what the doggy had done !! !!!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ade my respect goes out to you bud. Time and effort is commendable...Does it feel nice in your hands?? 

I saw a similar shaped flat bottom design...sorry fat bottom in africa a few weeks ago... :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ade my respect goes out to you bud. Time and effort is commendable...Does it feel nice in your hands??
> 
> I saw a similar shaped flat bottom design...sorry fat bottom in africa a few weeks ago... :lol: :wink:
> 
> Damien.


My god, they look SORE!!! :lol:


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


>


Cleanse it, cleanse it with fire!!!

In all seriousness though, tis a good effort for a first attempt. Just needs a wee tweek to make it look 'right'.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Its not too bad to drive with...i always thought the oe wheel is too big...one disadvantage is i have to move my head to see how fast im going! :lol: it does seem to sharpen up the steering though...hey, button steering wheels were all the rage in the 70's!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

roddy said:


> just one of the many dreadful features of truely one of the worst cars ever made ( alegro ) [smiley=bomb.gif]


Oi, i learn't to drive in one of those and i think it's reflected on my driving ever since!

Nice modded flat bottom wheel here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... t-../page3
There was a topic on the actual mod taking place but i can't find it.

Warren.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Would the mk2 steering wheel fit?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Basscube said:


> Would the mk2 steering wheel fit?


Just shoved mine on the marketplace


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

lol. Well if it will fit people with MK1's may be interested. But not sure about the airbag etc? :?


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Basscube said:


> lol. Well if it will fit people with MK1's may be interested. But not sure about the airbag etc? :?


They do fit, but you need a new loom and airbag and it starts to add up price wise!

Jack


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

O right :?


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Basscube said:


> O right :?





















Loads of people with MK2 steering wheel conversions out there... but IMO it's a bit risky, as you never now how would airbag react in an accident.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks really nice though

miss my mk2 as that steering wheel is far superior :?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all,

If Smithy is going through the embarrassment of his bathplug mod thread being resurrected then I think it only fair that the flat wheel also rose like a Phoenix.

Note to myself - make sure I wait many many days before posting an interesting new mod I've just devised so that the cold light of day gives me the chance to realise the reality of what I've done. Anyone interested in my idea for a leopardskin interior.....


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Surprised the grass on the parcel shelf is never mentioned. ..


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> Surprised the grass on the parcel shelf is never mentioned. ..


I really liked the parcel shelf duck mod. Think it was part of the grass parcel shelf no?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=334851

Yes it was lol.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> Surprised the grass on the parcel shelf is never mentioned. ..


Actually it was brought up yesterday :lol: 

viewtopic.php?t=560337


----------



## tall64 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is the first time I've seen this post and it's quite good timing. I have been attempting to modify a mk1 TT Steering wheel to a flat base. Not because I don't want to pay for a mk2 but more because I like having ago my self. Seeing the attempt on this thread has made me feel ten times better about mine, however even I have decided a mk2 would be the best option...


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

tall64 said:


> This is the first time I've seen this post and it's quite good timing. I have been attempting to modify a mk1 TT Steering wheel to a flat base. Not because I don't want to pay for a mk2 but more because I like having ago my self. Seeing the attempt on this thread has made me feel ten times better about mine, however even I have decided a mk2 would be the best option...


It looks like you have way to much flatness on the bottom going on, did you take measurements from an MK2 and try to replicate them?

There's someone on this forum who did a similar thing to you, and pretty much nailed it.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tall64 said:


> This is the first time I've seen this post and it's quite good timing. I have been attempting to modify a mk1 TT Steering wheel to a flat base. Not because I don't want to pay for a mk2 but more because I like having ago my self. Seeing the attempt on this thread has made me feel ten times better about mine, however even I have decided a mk2 would be the best option...


Eek can't decide which is worse personally- obviously yours has the right diameter tubing etc... but there's way too much flat bottom!


----------



## tall64 (Dec 31, 2012)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> tall64 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time I've seen this post and it's quite good timing. I have been attempting to modify a mk1 TT Steering wheel to a flat base. Not because I don't want to pay for a mk2 but more because I like having ago my self. Seeing the attempt on this thread has made me feel ten times better about mine, however even I have decided a mk2 would be the best option...
> ...


That's why I'm scrapping it. It only cost £30 to have a go. Might try and rework it but probs chuck it in the garage lol


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Good choice- learn from mistakes and choose not to fit it! Just Try again but with less flat and it should look good


----------



## nightyard (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread is just a gift that keeps on giving.
Absolutely wetting myself with laughter reading through it and looking at the photos [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I specifically search for thread every so often it's that good


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

+1 :lol: :lol: I wouldn't stick any of those on my nans mobility scooter!! :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

8 pages of straight savagery. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That is the first and last DIY job these guys ever attempt


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I don't see the point, unless seat space is at a premium..
Steve


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

With Steve on this one, is it a fashion thing ? clearance cant be an issue


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

nightyard said:


> This thread is just a gift that keeps on giving.
> Absolutely wetting myself with laughter reading through it and looking at the photos [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I specifically search for thread every so often it's that good


"A gift that keeps on giving", perfect words. No matter how bad a day I may have had a quick scan through this, and the comments, cheers me up no end. I'm wondering what will come next. No offense to those having a go but can you really better an Audi OEM wheel manufactured correctly.

That said, the guys had a go and posted their efforts. It's one of those jobs that unless 99.9% write it won't look good. I wouldn't even attempt it.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I've got a set of flat bottom 19" RS4 wheels if anyone is interested ....

Sonatina


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

DIY modding's all about having a go to see so kudos to you. Although I must add that to me it looks like a fat chick after 15 burgers  .


----------

